# das Gewitter/der Sturm



## sevillista

Es otra pareja de palabras que, según mi diccionario, significan lo mismo. ¿Hay diferencias importantes entre ellas?

Gracias.


----------



## muycuriosa

sevillista said:


> Es otra pareja de palabras que, según mi diccionario, significan lo mismo. ¿Hay diferencias importantes entre ellas?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Para mí en 'Sturm' hay muchísimo viento - lo que es una tormenta, ¿no? 
En un diccionario monolingual (Duden) definen 'Sturm' con 'sehr heftiger, starker Wind', un viento muy fuerte, muy violento.
Si es 'Schneesturm' se trata de una tormenta de nieve - muchísimo viento y nieve.
'Gewitter' es con relámpagos y truenos. Puede llover, pero no necesariamente. 
Cuando le dices 'Sturm' a un fenómeno meteorológico es posible también que haya lluvia, pero tampoco forzosamente - es simplemente que en la realidad ciertas cosas ocurren al mismo tiempo sin que la lengua las diferencie siempre.

Saludos


----------



## sevillista

Me parece que español sólo existe la palabra tormenta. Para mucho, mucho viento se me ocurre tornado o ciclón, pero creo que no te refieres a eso, ¿verdad?

Voy a poner en mis apuntes:

Sturm= tormenta con viento
Gewitter= tormenta con rayos y truenos


----------



## muycuriosa

sevillista said:


> Me parece que español sólo existe la palabra tormenta. Para mucho, mucho viento se me ocurre tornado o ciclón, pero creo que no te refieres a eso, ¿verdad?
> 
> Voy a poner en mis apuntes:
> 
> Sturm= tormenta con viento
> Gewitter= tormenta con rayos y truenos


 
Así tus notas me parecen perfectas.

'Sturm' es menos fuerte que 'Zyklon' o 'Tornado', pero también es con mucho viento. 'Es windet' es menos fuerte que 'es stürmt', y claro, 'ein Zyklon' o 'ein Tornado' son aún mucho más violentos.

Saludos


----------



## ErOtto

sevillista said:


> Voy a poner en mis apuntes:
> 
> Sturm= tormenta con viento  viento fuerte
> Gewitter= tormenta con rayos y truenos


 
Tormenta en español (por definición) lleva implícito el aparato eléctrico. La única excepción que conozco es tormenta de arena.
Sturm en alemán no lleva implícito el aparato eléctrico, por lo que, para mí, no es una tormenta.

Tanto en Sturm como en Gewitter puede haber lluvia, pero no tiene que haberla.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## sevillista

ErOtto said:


> Tormenta en español (por definición) lleva implícito el aparato eléctrico. La única excepción que conozco es tormenta de arena.
> Sturm en alemán no lleva implícito el aparato eléctrico, por lo que, para mí, no es una tormenta.
> 
> Tanto en Sturm como en Gewitter puede haber lluvia, pero no tiene que haberla.
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto


 
Ok, gracias. Creo que con esto ya puedo manejarme más o menos bien.


----------



## muycuriosa

ErOtto said:


> Tormenta en español (por definición) lleva implícito el aparato eléctrico. La única excepción que conozco es tormenta de arena.
> Sturm en alemán no lleva implícito el aparato eléctrico, por lo que, para mí, no es una tormenta.
> 
> Tanto en Sturm como en Gewitter puede haber lluvia, pero no tiene que haberla.
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto


 
Bueno, ya sabemos que los diccionarios pueden ser muy imprecisos ('tormenta' = 'Sturm; Gewitter' según el diccionario). Sin embargo, con lo que cita ErOtto me queda una pregunta:

Si 'tormenta' como 'Gewitter' lleva imlícito el aparato eléctrico (DRAE), ¿tenéis también una palabra que significa 'Sturm', es decir un viento muy fuerte?

Saludos

P.D Supongo que en 'tormenta de nieve' (Schneesturm) y 'tormenta de arena' (Sandsturm) no están implícitos los rayos y los truenos ... pero si no hay ni nieve ni arena, sino simplemente un viento muy violento, ¿qué decís? Es en este caso que nosotros hablaríamos de 'Sturm'.


----------



## WuppertalElberfeld

En teoría Sturm = tempestad. Gewitter = tormenta.

Lo que pasa es que por extensión se llama tormenta a cualquier cosa. La "tormenta de nieve" no tiene por qué tener rayos y truenos.


----------



## pickypuck

Cuando el viento es muy fuerte se le puede llamar "vendaval". De hecho esta es una de las acepciones que da Herr Pons para "Sturm".

Grüße.


----------



## ErOtto

muycuriosa said:


> ...¿tenéis también una palabra que significa 'Sturm', es decir un viento muy fuerte?...


 
Como *pickypuck* dice con mucho acierto, hay una palabra:



> *vendaval**.*
> *2. *m. Viento fuerte que no llega a ser temporal declarado.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
No había pensado en ella. 




WuppertalElberfeld said:


> En teoría Sturm = tempestad.  Gewitter = tormenta.


 
Va a ser que no.



> *tempestad**.*
> *1. *f. Tormenta grande, especialmente marina, con vientos de extraordinaria fuerza.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Grüsse nach Elberfeld aus Herbede 

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## muycuriosa

Gracias a todos.


----------

